# Non expiring tix no longer valid at Disneyland



## slomac (Apr 22, 2014)

Not sure if someone already posted this but we tried to use our disneyworld non-expiring tix at Disneyland today and tehy said as of November 2013 it is no longer allowed.  I am bunned because before I bought them last year I called Disneyland and asked them and they said you could.  They changed the policy and did not grandfather in those of us who bought them before the change in policy.  I guess I will need to plan another trip to Orlando to use them


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 22, 2014)

Did you asked to speak with a supervisor ?


----------



## slomac (Apr 22, 2014)

yes, we spoke with a manager


----------



## rhonda (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks for the heads-up!

I've heard rumor that the WDW "Magic Bands" will be coming to DLR.  I wonder if, once this is in place, the non-expiring tickets will be "restored"?  I'm guessing the conversion would make both parks understand similar ticketing media and guest admission policies?


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 22, 2014)

I asked because I also have  two days left on two Disney  non expiring tickets.


----------



## bogey21 (Apr 22, 2014)

Another corporation changing the rules to the detriment of their customers.  When will it end?

George


----------



## Rsauer3473 (Apr 22, 2014)

As West Coast residents who have travelled to WDW dozens of times, we have used our non-expiring WDW tickets at DL and DCA a couple of times. It never worked in reverse. And Disney no longer advertises on its website the non- expiration option on WDW passes though one can add it later. But when one considers the hefty charge for the no ex option on 10 day passes, we are considering standard expiring tickets once our non ex tickets are gone.


----------



## bnoble (Apr 23, 2014)

It was only allowed in the past because the per-day cost of WDW tickets was higher than the per-day cost of DLR (and that's why it never worked in the other direction). Disneyland significantly revised their ticketing structure with the opening of Cars Land, and that suddenly changed the calculus for longer stays making WDW tickets much more attractive, and that's why it was stopped.

The Mouse always gets his Cheese.


----------



## Dojan123 (Apr 23, 2014)

I am confused. I have 4 tickets that are non expired. Are they no longer good? Or is it using World at Land? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rsauer3473 (Apr 23, 2014)

Apparently the WDW non expiration tix are no longer usable in DL as they have been in the past.


----------



## carlbarry (Apr 23, 2014)

Rsauer3473 said:


> Apparently the WDW non expiration tix are no longer usable in DL as they have been in the past.



All are no longer good, or just those activated post-November 2013?  I used mine at DL in early 2010; they gave me park hoppers.
Or rather, I should say one day they gave me a park hopper.  The second day their computer was down, so they couldn't do the exchange---and let me in for free!


----------



## colamedia (Apr 23, 2014)

If you have a newish (last 12 months?) non-expiring WDW ticket using RFID, it can't be used at DLR (if it can be swiped at the WDW park entries, it's RFID)

If you have an old style non-expiring WDW ticket with the old barcode, they can apparently be used at DLR still. 


If/when DLR goes RFID, it would probably totally stop because of the pricing as bnoble said.


----------



## carlbarry (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks.  All of mine are plain paper, 2008, 2010, and June 2013.


----------



## colamedia (Apr 24, 2014)

Tickets that old should be ok  

BUT you never know when it may change, and you can't rely on an accurate answer if you contact them to check in advance (phone/email/chat/etc).  You possibly may not even get the answer you want when you first ask when you're actually there, hopefully a supervisor would be able to sort it out. It was a relatively little known option before the RFID changes, it's bound to be even less well known now!


----------



## bnoble (Apr 24, 2014)

colamedia said:


> If you have a newish (last 12 months?) non-expiring WDW ticket using RFID, it can't be used at DLR (if it can be swiped at the WDW park entries, it's RFID)
> 
> If you have an old style non-expiring WDW ticket with the old barcode, they can apparently be used at DLR still.
> .


Not so.  Disneyland no longer accepts WDW tickets of any flavor.  The only exception is the Premiere Pass, which is an annual pass good at both resorts.  This is a recent (in the last several months) change.

http://www.mousesavers.com/disneyla...d-deals/disneyland-ticket-pass-discounts/#wdw


----------



## slomac (Apr 24, 2014)

Yes the tickets we bought were the old kind bought in April 2013 and they would not accept at DL.  We talked to 2 separate managers.  Still think it is not fair since I called DL before I bought them and they said you could use them there.  If they change the policy it should not apply to those before.  We are writing a letter, I will let you know what I find out.


----------



## LisaH (Apr 24, 2014)

I still have days left from non-expiring passes bought more than 10 years ago. Can we still use them at the WDW parks in FL?


----------



## carlbarry (Apr 24, 2014)

LisaH said:


> I still have days left from non-expiring passes bought more than 10 years ago. Can we still use them at the WDW parks in FL?



Yes!  If they are WDW (i.e. Florida, as opposed to Disney Land), they are indeed "non-expiring" and are still good.


----------



## SMHarman (Apr 24, 2014)

LisaH said:


> I still have days left from non-expiring passes bought more than 10 years ago. Can we still use them at the WDW parks in FL?



Yes never expire means never expire. I have some 2007 tickets. I did the math and decided back the 7 day's would be used over time. 

With Disney prices going up above inflation they have been a pretty good investment. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## LisaH (Apr 24, 2014)

Excellent! Thanks to you both!


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 25, 2014)

I purchased my Disney tickets prior to 2001 and I am praying that they are still good. We are planning a cruise for next spring and we wanted to use our tickets after the cruise.


----------



## carlbarry (Apr 25, 2014)

pedro47 said:


> I purchased my Disney tickets prior to 2001 and I am praying that they are still good. We are planning a cruise for next spring and we wanted to use our tickets after the cruise.



If they are non-expiring they will be good.
If they have not been activated yet, then even if expiring, they will be good.  The time limit starts once the ticket is used for the first time.


----------



## letsgosteelers (Apr 28, 2014)

I wasn't even aware that you could use non-expiration wdw tickets at disneyland (CA).  Is that what you guys are saying is no longer an option?

If so, then no biggie.  I thought you were saying any no expiration ticket was no longer good.  whehhh!


----------



## carlbarry (Apr 28, 2014)

letsgosteelers said:


> I wasn't even aware that you could use non-expiration wdw tickets at disneyland (CA).  Is that what you guys are saying is no longer an option?
> 
> If so, then no biggie.  I thought you were saying any no expiration ticket was no longer good.  whehhh!



Correct.  It was not publicized, but they would accept Disney World tickets at Disneyland.


----------



## fluke (Apr 29, 2014)

That is a bummer - I still have some old Non expiration WDW tickets I could have used when we went to DLR a few years ago.  But I never even new that was an option - I guess it is not anymore.


----------

